# Which drivers for Asus M2N-MX SE PLUS [SOLVED]

## justin_brody

Hello,

I've been having trouble getting eth0 recognized on the above motherboard.  The manual says I need "PHY 10/100" and following a Wiki entry I enabled Marvell PHYS in the kernel.  Unfortunately when I boot ifconfig eth0 says there's no such device.  Does anyone have this board and know what I need to do?  I've also tried booting from the LiveCD, and it connects to the network without any problem.  Any way I can use this to figure out what I need.  Thanks for any help!Last edited by justin_brody on Mon Dec 29, 2008 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you boot from SystemRescueCD and post this plz :

```

# ifconfig -a

# lspci -v

```

----------

## mackerel

I have a M2N-E. If we used the same NIC, then you will also want to enable the 10/100 Mbit nforce driver. It will still work as 1000 Mbit.

----------

## justin_brody

Thanks for the responses.  I'm pretty sure I have the nforce enabled - will double check on that though.  Here's the output from the requested commands:

```

livecd gentoo # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:B9:CD:EC  

          inet addr:192.168.0.103  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:feb9:cdec/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3495 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:983 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2789612 (2.6 Mb)  TX bytes:125075 (122.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

livecd gentoo # lspci -v

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [dc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        I/O ports at 0900 [size=256]

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 0e00 [size=64]

        I/O ports at 0600 [size=64]

        I/O ports at 0700 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at ddeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at ddefec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] Debug port

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        Capabilities: [b8] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8290

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at ddef8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 1276

        Memory at ddefd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at e480 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable+

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d880 [size=16]

        Memory at ddefc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

        Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: ddf00000-dfffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cff00000

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [f0] #0f [0010]

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 196e:034e

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at df000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at de000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at ddfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

```

----------

## justin_brody

o.k. - so I rebooted into my system and it is picking up the card, for some reason it's on ETH1 though:

```

samsara ~ # ifconfig -a

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:b9:cd:ec

          inet addr:192.168.0.103  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:feb9:cdec/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:578 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:526 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:230099 (224.7 KiB)  TX bytes:86038 (84.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:252 Base address:0xa000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3576 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3576 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:777867 (759.6 KiB)  TX bytes:777867 (759.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

```

I made a link from net.lo to net.eth1 and added that to the default runlevel.  Should that be enough to bring me up automatically each time?  Any ideas as to why it's coming up on eth1?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## justin_brody

Wow!  I'm very impressed:

```

samsara ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0269 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:18:f3:b3:d0:4d", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10de:0x03ef (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:23:54:b9:cd:ec", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

```

The first line is associating eth0 with the old motherboard's NIC, I assume (I swapped mobos, left the hard drive in place).  Can I just delete the first entry and change "eth1" to "eth0" in the second line?

EDIT:  I just deleted the file and restarted.  All is now hunky-dory.

Thanks for the help!

----------

